# [RISOLTO] Problema al boot durante l'avvio di samba

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

da ieri, da quando ho aggiornato il sistema, ho notato che c'è qualche problema al boot e di seguito riporto quanto riesco a vedere:

```
Starting cupsd ...

samba -> start: smbd ...

samba -> start: nmbd ...

Error: starting services (see system logs)

samba -> stop: smbd ...

samba -> stop: nmbd ...

Starting vixie-cron ...
```

Stranamente comunque samba funziona, visto che riesco ad accedere a directory condivise.

Ed ecco il dmesg:

```
fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 10

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:03:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100002, writing 100006)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

fbcondecor: console 6 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 6

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

pan0: Dropping NETIF_F_UFO since no NETIF_F_HW_CSUM feature.

vivi: open called (minor=0)

```

Ora non so bene dove possa essere il problema, però questa è una delle ultime cose nel ring buffer.

----------

## djinnZ

system logs = syslog-ng ovvero guardare in /var/log

----------

## fbcyborg

Guardavo nel log sbagliato.. scusate.

Ecco forse qualcosa di più significativo:

log.nmbd:

```
[2008/09/03 20:36:02, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:reload_interfaces(239)

[2008/09/03 20:37:20, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(711)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.28a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2008

[2008/09/03 20:37:20, 1] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3533)

  WARNING: The "printer admin" option is deprecated

[2008/09/03 20:37:21, 0] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:create_subnets(245)

  create_subnets: unable to create any subnet from given interfaces. nmbd is terminating

[2008/09/03 20:37:21, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(785)

  ERROR: Failed when creating subnet lists. Exiting.
```

log.smbd

```
  WARNING: The "printer admin" option is deprecated

[2008/09/03 20:37:19, 0] smbd/server.c:main(944)

  smbd version 3.0.28a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2008

[2008/09/03 20:37:19, 1] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3533)

  WARNING: The "printer admin" option is deprecated

[2008/09/03 20:37:19, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_connect(69)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server 192.168.1.101:631 - Network is unreachable

[2008/09/03 20:37:19, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_connect(69)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server 192.168.1.101:631 - Network is unreachable
```

Per quanto riguarda il server CUPS, sono sicuro che sia UP, magari il problema è solo dovuto al fatto che non si è ancora associato all'access point e quindi non vede la rete. Però come dicevo, prima non avevo questo problema anche se il pc non era connesso ad alcuna rete.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho letto un po' a destra e sinistra su Internet e sembra che il problema sia legato a questa riga che ho nel smb.conf:

```
interfaces = lo eth0 eth1
```

Altri esempi dicono di mettere una cosa del genere:

```
interfaces = 192.168.12.2/24 192.168.13.2/24
```

Soltanto che a me interessa che samba funzioni con tutte le mie interfacce di rete. A tal proposito avevo inserito quella riga, che non mi ha mai dato problemi.

Onestamente non so più dove andare a cercare.  :Sad: 

----------

## oRDeX

create_subnets: unable to create any subnet from given interfaces. nmbd is terminating 

Questa riga mi fa pensare che su una di quelle interfacce ci sia un problema  :Razz: 

esistono tutte al boot?

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Soltanto che a me interessa che samba funzioni con tutte le mie interfacce di rete.

 

E allora NON specificare quel parametro: Samba si metterà in ascolto in modo predefinito su TUTTE le interfacce presenti nel sistema.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Scen wrote:*   

> E allora NON specificare quel parametro: Samba si metterà in ascolto in modo predefinito su TUTTE le interfacce presenti nel sistema.

 

Fatto.

Effettivamente ora quel problema non me lo da più. Inoltre samba sembra funzionare bene.

Quel parametro l'avevo messo in precedenza (un bel po' di tempo fa) perché non riuscivo a usare samba sia su eth0 che eth1.

Vabbè, poco importa.

Grazie mille!

----------

